# photos for sex identification...



## steliosagk

Hello everyone...
I'm a new member here, and these are my two cockatiels.

Could anyone identify their sex?


----------



## steliosagk

And four more...


----------



## Luti-Kriss

Well the gray one with the yellow face is a male. The other one though is pretty much impossible to sex by just looking at it though because it's mutation. You'd have to get it DNA sexed.


----------



## Cheryl

The grey one is definitely a male. He is a normal grey split to pied. The second one, which is a pied, cannot be sexed visually. You can go off behavior like whistling, heart wings, and beak banging.


----------



## dude

I just have to say.... BEAUTIFUL birds.... they look soooo nice and well taken care of.... pretty .


----------



## steliosagk

If the gray is male, then I believe that the other is a male, too.
And this, because I have them is the same cage (with a nest), for about 4 months, and I have never seen them to mate. Secondly, their sing voices are similar and their behavior, too.
I thought, that the gray is a pied... So it would be difficult to sex it.

P.S. sorry for my english


----------



## srtiels

_*I thought, that the gray is a pied... So it would be difficult to sex it.*_
_*---------------------------------------*_

It looks like the grey has 1 light colored wing flight. If so he is a light pied bird. The other one is a very beautiful heavy pied. Statistically most heavy pieds are males.

The grey (lightly pied) is defintely a male, and if both are whistling then you have 2 males.


----------



## roxy culver

Both are gorgeous birds though!!!


----------



## clawnz

You should be very proud of the heavy Pied that is one good looking Tiel.


----------



## AlbyPepper

Both of your birds are absolutely gorgeous! I can't believe the crest on the heavy pied bird. Massive!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Yup, you have two gorgeous guys  I love that crest on the heavy pied, don't tell Spike


----------



## steliosagk

Thank you very much for your replies...

Now, I have one more question:
Maybe next days I 'll get one more tiel... a female one.
It's ok if I have all them (2 males (?) and 1 female) in the same cage?
Or it's better to put the one male in an other cage? I ask, because the two males are together for four months, and I don't know if it's ok to separate them.

p.s. Thanks you again for your replies and sorry again for my english


----------



## roxy culver

Its ok to put them all together, all of mine were together (and my girl was outnumbered 3 to 1 for a long time) but do you want them to breed? If not, just don't put up a nest box and make sure they get over 12hrs of sleep a night so that they don't think it's breeding season. Any particular type of female (mutation) that you're looking for?


----------



## braveheartdogs

Luti-Kriss said:


> Well the gray one with the yellow face is a male. The other one though is pretty much impossible to sex by just looking at it though because it's mutation. You'd have to get it DNA sexed.


I totally agree. The gray is a male. The pied can't be visually sexed.


----------



## steliosagk

I would like them to breed...

I believe that is better to separate the males... and this because the cage is quite big for two birds, but not for three.
They will be upset?

If I'll get a female, I will take a gray one, because it's easier to undestand the sex...

P.S. If they are all together, they can breed?


----------



## roxy culver

I have 6 birds in a cage together and two pairs are breeding, one pair actually has 4 viable eggs right now. Its called colony breeding and it works just fine. The only thing with separating the other male is that he may get lonely being by himself. Once a girl picks one of the boys, the other wont bother her too much besides singing to her still.


----------

